# New Departure Parts Cabinet



## RJWess (Jan 25, 2014)

I am looking for a nice example.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 26, 2014)

*N. D. Parts Cabinet*

There is one on ebay right now that looks pretty nice.  See the link below.  If you bid……good luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400652049850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Mike


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Contents ONLY*



MOTOmike said:


> There is one on ebay right now that looks pretty nice.  See the link below.  If you bid……good luck.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400652049850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Mike



That's not my auction but that is for the contents only. The Cabinet is not included in the auction.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Buyer?*

Did a CABE member buy this, or does anyone know who did? Looking for the buyer of the contents, not the cabinet.


----------

